# "num, neste, deste, daqui" Brasil contra Portugal contrações



## bleuboia

Olá!

Quis saber se no Brasil a gente utiliza as contrações "num, neste, deste, nele, daqui". Por que ja sei que no Brasil não se fala "mo,lha,donde etc." por "me+o,lha+a,de+onde" (ex. Disse-mo). Ou a gente diz "em um, em este, de este, em ele, de aqui"?

If I didn't make myself clear in my poor Portuguese. I was just curious that if in Brazil the contractions of "num, neste, deste, nele, daqui" are used by the people in everyday speech and not just writing. Is there a different degree or are there some people that use it some who don't?

No Rio? Em São Paulo? Se pronuncia/utiliza diferentemente?


----------



## hiratafabio

Usamos sim e com bastante frequência. A única dessas contrações que vejo que sofre um pouco de preconceito é a "num", dizem que é inadequado usá-la no texto escrito, mas eu não vejo problema algum.


----------



## Alentugano

hiratafabio said:


> Usamos sim e com bastante frequência. A única dessas contrações que vejo que sofre um pouco de preconceito é a "num", dizem que é inadequado usá-la no texto escrito, mas eu não vejo problema algum.


Me neither. *Num* is widely used here in Portugal, even in formal writing.


----------



## Vanda

Me neither. I use num in written. And, yes for all contractions in a daily basis.


----------



## bleuboia

Muito obridado aos três!

Just to be clear. All of them are used in both Brazil and Portugal both orally and in writing, except for "num/numa." Which is used in Portugal in all its uses, but in Brazil is only used sometimes in writing (only formal, not informal?) and never orally. Where people would opt for "em um?"

Isto é por todas partes no Brazil ou só no Rio, São Paulo e Belo Horizonte?


----------



## Istriano

NUM, NUMA, NUNS, NUMAS:
In formal writing, these contractions are discouraged because they are considered inelegant. 
Many times authors find their original _num, numa_ changed to_ em um, em uma _by the _revisores_.
---
On the other hand _dum, duma_ is regional informal, you don't see it even in semiformal publications (on the other hand _num, numa _do appear in semiformal magazines, like _Minha novela_ etc)...
I think DUM, DUMA are more used in Minas; in Bahia, the consonant is always palatal: ĐUM, ĐUMA (Đ as in English Jeep, Jeans).

On the other hand, the contractions with the personal infinitive  is on a rise: está na hora da onça beber água...
I saw one contraction like this in Folha de S. Paulo, a few days ago.


----------



## Fericire

bleuboia said:


> Muito obridado aos três!
> 
> Just to be clear. All of them are used in both Brazil and Portugal both orally and in writing, except for "num/numa." Which is used in Portugal in all its uses, but in Brazil is only used sometimes in writing (only formal, not informal?) and never orally. Where people would opt for "em um?"
> 
> Isto é por todas partes no Brazil ou só no Rio, São Paulo e Belo Horizonte?



Aqui no sul «num» e «numa» são usados tanto quanto «em um» e «em uma», oralmente.


----------



## hiratafabio

You're welcome!

Let's make it clear. Some people find "num" a little bit inappropriate, without logical reason (for me it seems that they see it as too much informal, so they prefer to avoid it). It is grammatically correct and used in formal and informal contexts, both written and spoken. I would avoid it depending on the context, or for sound reasons (cacophony or the like).


----------



## bleuboia

Obrigado de novo! 

It's funny that you mention that "num" can be seen as informal. In ALL the books to learn Portuguese they teach it and suggest using it, as they do other contractions. We can't always trust the books for modern usage. 

Also, Istriano, you mention how "dum/duma" is sometimes pronounced "di um/ di uma" in some regions of Brazil. Could it be that in writing people write "dum/duma", but orally they always pronounce it "di um/ di uma"? No Rio, São Paulo?


----------



## hiratafabio

Istriano said:


> On the other hand, the contractions with the personal infinitive  is on a rise: está na hora da onça beber água...
> I saw one contraction like this in Folha de S. Paulo, a few days ago.



Istriano, I should say that nowadays we can't trust newspapers (either  in paper or electronic) as we did before. Although they have manuals for writing, I have  noticed a great number of mistakes. And some of them are not minor  mistakes, like spelling, for example. Better keep an eye out. In this particular case, "de a onça beber água" should be used. "Da onça beber água" is what we would say when speaking, for sound purposes only, but is grammatically incorrect.



bleuboia said:


> Obrigado de novo!
> 
> It's funny that you mention that "num" can be seen as informal. In ALL the books to learn Portuguese they teach it and suggest using it, as they do other contractions. We can't always trust the books for modern usage.
> 
> Also, Istriano, you mention how "dum/duma" is sometimes pronounced "di um/ di uma" in some regions of Brazil. Could it be that in writing people write "dum/duma", but orally they always pronounce it "di um/ di uma"? No Rio, São Paulo?



Trusting the books blindly is also a mistake, since there is a great number of grammarians that is always arguing over a topic to decide what is appropriate and what is not.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

O que eu percebo é que algumas contrações são obrigatórias e outras  opcionais. As obrigatórias são... obrigatórias, então não realizá-las  geraria um resultado agramatical.

_Você é daqui? _
_*Você é de aqui? _
_A gente também estava naquele avião. _
_*A gente também estava em aquele avião._ 

Já as opcionais, talvez simplesmente por não serem obrigatórias, às  vezes são desaprovadas na escrita formal por algumas "autoridades".  Apesar disso, exemplos como o que segue são inúmeros em textos  acadêmicos, tanto em Portugal quanto no Brasil.

_As depressões consistem em círculos de ar que giram *num *raio de centenas de quilômetros_. 

Às vezes pode ser um desafio para o estrangeiro saber se a contração é  obrigatória ou não, já que para isso há de se observar tanto a  preposição quanto a função do seu complemento.

(1) Eu gostei *da *pizza. -> contração obrigatória de _de _+ _a_
(2) A gente está com medo *da *pizza estar estragada. -> contração opcional de _de _+ _a_

Quando o complemento da preposição é uma oração, como em (2), o que  antes era obrigatório passa a ser facultativo e, portanto, torna-se uma  contração rejeitada pela tradição normativa.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que aqui se fala só de NUM/NUMA (e também de DUM/DUMA). 
As demais não são opcionais a não ser que se usem com um infinitivo pessoal:_ antes de ela ir embora..._


----------



## Erick404

E ainda tem as contrações _dalgum, nalgum_, que são usadas em Portugal (acredito que mesmo em escrita formal), mas não se usam no Brasil.


----------



## Ruca

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Permita-me corrigir-lhe em um pequeno ponto:_"Na minha experiência, não se costume usar frases de latim..."_Correção: *costuma*.




Boa tarde,

Tenho uma dúvida que não tem nada a ver com o tópico em discussão mas que me persegue há muito tempo: no Brasil não se utiliza a contração da preposição "em" com o artigo indefinido "um", ou seja, em+um = num? Nunca vi esta contração em textos braliseiros, apesar de a ver no caso dos artigos definidos: em + o =n o, por exemplo.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Ruca, juntei seu post aos outros sobre o mesmo assunto. Veja as respostas acima.


----------



## mglenadel

Deixem-me dar uns exemplos de uso:

"Este ministério acredita que *em um* ano o problema já estará sanado" (formal, uses "em um");

"Vai ser rápido: vou *num* pé e volto no outro" (informal, used in writing mostly in quotes)


----------



## Ruca

Vanda said:


> Ruca, juntei seu post aos outros sobre o mesmo assunto. Veja as respostas acima.




Obrigado. Realmente já havia muitas respostas sobre o assunto. 

Interessante porque em Portugal a contração da preposição não tem essa conotação de informalidade. Obviamente, há situações em que são incorretas, como no exemplo "antes dela ir embora", onde, pelo menos em Pt-PT, não deveria ocorrer a contração da preposição com o pronome.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ruca said:


> Obviamente, há situações em que são incorretas,  como no exemplo "antes dela ir embora", onde, pelo menos em Pt-PT, não deveria ocorrer a contração da preposição com o pronome.


"Não deveria" ou de fato não ocorre?


----------



## Ruca

Ariel Knightly said:


> "Não deveria" ou de fato não ocorre?




Olá,

Ocorre com muita frequência, mesmo em contextos formais, como é o caso da imprensa. No entanto, trata-se de uma incorreção. Em Portugal, a imprensa é bastante produtiva no que diz respeito a atropelos à gramática.


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo no Brasil isso é novidade. E quase posso apostar que foi alguém que não conhecia muito sobre a língua quem resolveu que é informal e pronto, todo o mundo copiou.  Nosso caso é aquele famoso ''mais real do que o próprio rei''. Portugal que é sempre tão tradicional quanto à língua, sabe que é uma forma válida, nós 'inventamos' que é informal, talvez por contaminação com outras formas. Veja que _dele, dela_ são contrações e ninguém se atreve a escrever ''de ele'' e ''de ela'' para não parecer informal. Eu escrevo _num, numa_, numa boa!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Veja que _dele, dela_ são contrações e ninguém se atreve a escrever ''de ele'' e ''de ela'' para não parecer informal. Eu escrevo _num, numa_, numa boa!


Depende, Vanda. Veja o que eu escrevi no post #11.

_Eu gosto *dela*.
Tenho medo *de ela* não querer mais participar._

Numa a contração é obrigatória e na outra, opcional.


Ruca said:


> Ocorre com muita frequência, mesmo em contextos formais, como é o caso da imprensa. No entanto, trata-se de uma incorreção. Em Portugal, a imprensa é bastante produtiva no que diz respeito a atropelos à gramática.


Se ocorre com muita frequência e mesmo em contextos formais, por que então você diz que se trata de uma "incorreção" que "não deveria ocorrer"?


----------



## Vanda

Ariel, você enetendeu o que eu quis dizer com o uso _dele e dela_, usado naturalmente pelo brasileiro na escrita.  As vezes que usamos _de ele e de ela,_ - e como professora e revisora de português eu sou obrigada a saber, - são exceções.


----------



## marta12

Ariel Knightly said:


> Depende, Vanda. Veja o que eu escrevi no post #11.
> 
> _Eu gosto *dela*.
> Tenho medo *de ela* não querer mais participar._
> 
> Numa a contração é obrigatória e na outra, opcional.
> Se ocorre com muita frequência e mesmo em contextos formais, por que então você diz que se trata de uma "incorreção" que "não deveria ocorrer"?




Nós também dizemos 'não gosto *dela*'.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

marta12 said:


> Nós também dizemos 'não gosto *dela*'.


----------



## Ruca

Ariel Knightly said:


> Depende, Vanda. Veja o que eu escrevi no post #11.
> 
> _Eu gosto *dela*.
> Tenho medo *de ela* não querer mais participar._
> 
> Numa a contração é obrigatória e na outra, opcional.
> Se ocorre com muita frequência e mesmo em contextos formais, por que então você diz que se trata de uma "incorreção" que "não deveria ocorrer"?



Olá Ariel,

Segundo as regras gramaticais que aprendi, na segunda frase não deverá ocorrer a contração porque a preposição "de" está ligada ao verbo "querer" e não ao pronome "ela", ou seja, "Tenho medo de (ela) não querer mais participar. 
No Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa há diversos comentários sobre este assunto, como por exemplo o que se encontra no link seguinte:

http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=31356

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ltthanh.jarrett

this page will help me to study Portuguese???? i'm studying Portuguese but it is hard at the first time! (


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums,*ltthanh.jarrett* 	 . 
No, this page is for advanced learners, I'm afraid. Better begin with softer themes.  Just let us know your doubts.


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Welcome to the forums,*ltthanh.jarrett*      .
> No, this page is for advanced learners, I'm afraid. Better begin with softer themes.  Just let us know your doubts.



Yeah, for advanced learners like... native speakers! 
Vandinha, eu não resisti


----------



## ltthanh.jarrett

Vanda said:


> Welcome to the forums,*ltthanh.jarrett*      .
> No, this page is for advanced learners, I'm afraid. Better begin with softer themes.  Just let us know your doubts.


thank you! I'm have a lot of difficulty about speaking and listening and my teacher told me to practise a lot! and when i have problems i will come here to resolve  thank you all!


----------

